# How to specify login class for winbind's user



## MATPOCKuH (Sep 7, 2022)

Hello!

Is it possible to specify login class for user, than comes from winbind?
winbind interacts which samba server which rfc2307 extensions.
Is it possible to specify loginclass for each user? Or, may be, for specific group?


----------

